# desinstaller/desactiver cups



## thierry_b (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai voulu testé gimp-print, sur une install de tiger clean sans mise à jour, mais ca a l'air de foirer. Il essaie d'imprimer, mais le travail est tjs en cours (ca fait pariel avec la version stable et beta de gimp-print)

Jai réussi avec le désinstalleur de la version 5 à désinstaller gimp-print, mais appremment j'ai toujours cups, que je n'avais pas avant. (quand je tapais 127.0.0.1:631, y'avait pas cups de lancer)


Comment peut-on le désinstaller ou le désactiver?


Merci
A+


----------



## maousse (8 Juin 2005)

non, c'est le système d'impression de base du système. Sans ça, rien n'est possible. Les préférences/config d'imprimantes ne sont qu'une jolie interface équivalente à la page de config de cups.


----------



## thierry_b (8 Juin 2005)

Ok, mais alors comment expliquait, qu'avant que j'installe gimp-print, je n'avais pas d'accès à cups sur le port 631, juste par curiosité?

Merci
A+


----------

